# Stunning Skyscraper Designs



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

What are some of your favourite skyscraper designs that you have seen around the world? 

*Seoul*'s Tower SK has a very 'messy' facade is quite interesting. I wonder how they can clean all the windows with all those corners.










*Seoul*'s Jungro Tower looks like a spaceship has just landed :



















*Shanghai*'s Jin Mao is a huge building. It really does look like a modern glass pagoda :



















Petronas Towers in *Kuala Lumpur*, of course!










*Hong Kong*'s L'Hotel Repulse Bay went from luxury residential to serviced apartment, and to this day is still not occupied. It has a very flowery feel :



















Climbing koalas inspired Hong Kong's *Lippo Centre* :










The Bank of China will definitely make it to my list!










*London*'s Swiss Re has a very unique shape that makes it so bold in the historic City :










These *Vancouver* residentials around False Creek incorporate a lot of green glass. While each individual building isn't so special, when they all come together, it gives a very unique look :










*Vancouver*'s Sheraton Wall Centre has a simple design, yet elegant :










*Pittsburgh*'s 1 PPG has a pointy top :


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

How about The HSBC Building in Central?

*HSBC Building (Hong Kong)*


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

I like Jin Mao Tower and Petronas Towers, cuz of their height and reflection of culture of that country in which they are situated


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Yes, Jin Mao reflects the Chinese pagoda style while Petronas incorporates Islamic elements.


----------



## Natural Bahraini (Nov 17, 2005)

Bahrain Financial Harbour- all the buildings are unique!









Bahrain Bay (Four seasons Hotel in the centre)









Bahrain World Trade Centre


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Another design that I like is the Cityhall Tower in Tokyo. It's designed by Kenzo Tange and has some influence from the Notre Dame cathedral in Paris. The building also has a contemporary Japanese feel to it.

*Cityhall Tower, Shinjuku*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Natural Bahraini said:


> Bahrain Financial Harbour- all the buildings are unique!


 OMG that's awesome - I absolutely love it! :drool:


Personly I tend to prefere the modern Arabian skyscrapers, but China and Hong Kong certainly has some nice ones too!

When it comes toodinary highrises I'm more of a US EU kinda guy, but that's not relavant here... great thread!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

My favourites are the more classic, restained ones with clean lines.
I like a building based on form and function. I like some novelty shaped
buildings, but I don't necessarily like a building just because it is a novel shape.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hearst Tower*, New York









Source : http://www.pbase.com/nyatk


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

I like


----------



## nukey (Apr 17, 2004)

always loved the American radiator building by raymond hood









and of course the prudential building in Buffalo NY by Adler and Sullivan


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I also like the US Bank Tower in Los Angeles. It has that unique coronet style with a crown on top. It suits well for LA's tallest building.

*US Bank Tower, Downtown Los Angeles*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Although the *Flatiron* isn't the prettiest building in New York, its shape certainly has caused a big stir and today remains a major architectural landmark :


----------



## Carpenter (Apr 19, 2006)

nukey said:


> and of course the prudential building in Buffalo NY by Adler and Sullivan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one the my favourites buildings at world, i love the shape and decoration in the building facades :drool:


----------



## CrazyAmerican (Apr 19, 2006)

WOW - There are some pretty cool designs :eek2:


----------



## Ydlar (Apr 20, 2006)

anyone here knows about the building somewhere in asia that has a big hole in it? Shanghai something is the name....


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

[G]erald™ said:


> anyone here knows about the building somewhere in asia that has a big hole in it? Shanghai something is the name....


That's the Shanghai World Financial Centre


----------



## ÜberMaromas (Aug 27, 2005)

i Loved the baherin proyects...


----------



## Ydlar (Apr 20, 2006)

@ WANCH

thanks a lot....i've been dying to see photos of it.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Shanghai WFC Rendering*










 Construction Section Thread


----------



## Swedish (Aug 13, 2006)

What about the Torning Torso in Malmö, Sweden? That's a spectacular building!


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

well, Turning torso is an "interesting" building...
I would say Calatravas worst. And location and is at best odd.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

RafflesCity said:


> *5 August 2006*



The Sail @ Marina Bay, a 245m / 215m waterfront luxury apartment development in Singapore.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

That pattern seems like this Vancouver pair :


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

And what about Espacio tower in Madrid now U/C, it has a stunning cool design.


----------



## Mr.Skyscraper (Jun 28, 2004)

The Citigroup Center in NY has a very amazing design.


----------



## MexAmericanMoose (Nov 19, 2005)

^^ word


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

This is the Trump's Pearl Tower (not sure about the name) in the Palm Jumeirah, Dubai. The most stunning skyscraper design I've ever seen! :runaway: 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

not really a skyscraper:

lloyds building, london


















agbar, barcelona


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Mr.Skyscraper said:


> The Citigroup Center in NY has a very amazing design.


It's a design that almost took thousands of lives.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Both the Suyong Bay and Centum Century Hotel in Korea are stunning , any pics?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

CCTV Headquarters, Beijing



















Absolute World, Mississauga










Tuntex Sky Tower, Kaohsiung


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

^^ wow! weird skyscraper! 

that Trump pearl tower is beautiful i agree!


----------



## Alweron (Sep 8, 2006)

Almost everyone of those looks terrible, except Petronas and that Bank of China's building! That Swiss Re (?) is quite nice too. I've seen it live.
I'm referring to the list of the one who started this topic.


----------

